# Region 1 Roar "State & Regional", @ SpeedZone - Rocky Hill, Connecticut!!!



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Region 1 Roar "State & Regional", @ SpeedZone - Rocky Hill, Connecticut!!!*

*Roar On-Road State Championships November 11th 2007!!!
Doors Open @ 8:00am
Racing Starts @ 12:00
Roar Rules Apply

Roar On-Road Carpet Regionals December 9th 2007!!!
Doors Open @ 7:00am
Racing Starts @ 11:00
Roar Rules Apply

Class Info:

1/10 Touring
Stock Sedan
19 Turn Sedan

1/12 On-Road
Stock
19 Turn

Fees
1st Entry - $30.00 (T-shirt Included while supplies last) 
2nd - $15.00

Roar Membership is required. We will have memberships at the track.
Roar Fee:
$15.00 for a one day event.
$30.00 for the year.

We will also have food!!! 

For more info contact the store.


SpeedZone Hobbies
25 Laurel Road
Rocky Hill, CT 06067
860-436-2532
David Kahn
www.speedzonerc.com*​


----------



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

11 Days till the "State Race". 

There will be prizes as well!!!


----------

